# Opera und .v.a.



## lohokla (27. Mai 2003)

Bin Anfänger, hab Suse 8.2 und eine Menge Fragen:

1) Bei der Opera Installtion wird die Datei libxm.so.2 vermisst. Nach suchen im Inet hab ich gelesen, dass diese Datei durch Installtion von Openmotif in /usr/X11R6/lib erstellen kann. Dort fand ich die Datei nicht - nur eine libxm.so.3 - Kann ich damit opera irgendwie zum laufen bringen

2) Bisher rufe ich Yaste immer über die Konsole-Eingabe 'yast' auf, dann erscheint aber eine hässliche Dos-ähnliche Oberfläche. Kann man Yast auch mit grapfischer Oberfläche Starten?

3) Es gibt 3 verschiedene nVidia-Linux-Treiber auf der nVida-Homepage: 'IA32', 'AMD64' und 'IA64'. Ich hab ein Athlon Thunderbird
muss ich dann AMD64 nehmen ?

4) Wenn ich in kWinTV auf fullscreen schauen will, bleibt das Bild immer bei einer Auflösung von 768*576. Wie krieg ich das Bild dazu das es denn ganzen Bidlschirm ausfüllt?

5) Wo kann man die Bildschirm-Auflösung verändern ?

6) Wie kann ich in Konqueor speichern, dass ich die Verzeichnise immer in Detailansicht sehen?

7) Gibs einen Hotkey für die Konsole?

8) Wie schaff ich es, dass ich von Beginn an online bin und nich auf die Verbindung klicken muss? - Wie deakitviere ich das Timeout?

9) Wenn 2 Benutzter angemeldet sind (root und standard-user), kann ich dann zwischen den beiden einfach wechseln ohne den Benutzer abmelden zu müssen

10) Im Konqueror funktioniert mein Mausrad nicht - liegts am Treiber? Oder kann man im K. kein Mausrad benutzten

11) Habt ihr gute Tipps zu Linux(-Einsteiger)-Seiten?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (27. Mai 2003)

2. Du kannst YaST2 unter der KDE starten. Das ist YaST mit grafischer Oberfläche

3. Ich glaube die müssten es sein. Lies das README dazu, dann solltest du den richtigen Treiber für finden.

5. Dazu musst du sax2 starten und die Einstellungen ändern

6. http://docs.kde.org/en/3.1/kdebase/konqueror/

7. Soweit ich weis nicht, außer ALT + F1-7 um zwischen den Konsolen umzuschalten

11. Guck mal in diesem Forum weiter oben (Linux-Forum). Da gibt es eine Linkliste

Ein Tipp: Such einfach mal bei http://www.google.de nach Linux. Da findest du ein Haufen Seiten über Linux. Ansonsten lese dich einfach mal durch die einzelnen Threads hier durch, dann kommst du auch weiter.


----------



## JohannesR (29. Mai 2003)

Du solltest dich mit der "hässlichen Dos-ähnlichen" Konsole anfreunden, sie ist das täglich Brot des Linuxer's. 

zu 4) Nimm IA32, AMD64 hat afaik nur was mit den neuen 64Bit-Architektur-Prozessoren zu tun, deiner hat wohl ehr 32 Bit


----------



## lohokla (30. Mai 2003)

Erstmal Danke an euch beide - Ist schonmal ne große Hilfe. Aber schade das ihr mir nicht bei Opera helfen könnt 
Was mich ja auch umso mehr wunderet, ist das die Konsole kein Hotkey hat, obwohl sie so wichtig ist...


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2003)

Haben sie doch, [strg] + [alt] + [F1-6].
Oder du lädst dir nen WindowManager, den man ohne Maus bedienen kann. FVWM2 zB. Ich bekomme mit [alt] + [enter] einen neuen rxvt. 

Du kannst ja auch einfach mal Firebird anstelle von Opera testen, ist ein fantastischer Browser.

Auflösung: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
kWinTV & Konqueror: ka, sorry 

Irgendwie macht SuSE am meisten Probleme, merke ich


----------



## lohokla (30. Mai 2003)

Mit Konsole meinte ich eigentlich die' "hässliche Dos-ähnliche" Konsole, die das täglich Brot des Linuxer's ist'  

[altgr]+ F1-6 geht auch, aber für was braucht man den die Konsolen? Und warum wird dabei die KDE beendet?

Opera möcht ich aber auf jeden Fall haben, da die Gestures unschlagbar sind.


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2003)

Wie gesagt, FVWM2 kann man so konfigurieren, wie das mit KDE ist - ka 
Wozu die Konsole? Eigentlich jede Installation, jede konfiguration etc lässt sich mit der Konsole bewerkstelligen, meistens effizienter als zB mit YAST.
Nun, ich gebe zu KDE3 ist ein Desktop Environment, welches die Konsole kaum noch braucht, aber ohne Konsole ist Linux nunmal nicht Linux sondern KDE. Oder anders: Wenn du "Linux" können willst, brauchst du die Konsole.
Eventuell solltest du mal Debian testen, ich kann opera mit
	
	
	



```
#dpkg -i opera....deb
```
 installieren. Und es funktioniert!

Bei MozDev gibt es MouseGestures für Mozilla & Firebird, solltest du dir mal ansehen!


----------



## lohokla (31. Mai 2003)

Will unbedingt bei Opera bleiben  
Wißt ihr denn jetzt, was es mit 'motif' auf sich hat? Wofür brauch man das und vor allem: Warum gibs nur ein rpm für SUSE 7.1 

aja IA32 scheint der richtige NVIDIA Treiber gewesen zu sein, zumindestens gab es da keine fehlermeldung - scheint jetzt demnach zu gehen.


----------



## JohannesR (31. Mai 2003)

Ich würde mit dir 10:1 wetten, dass die 7.1-RMP auch mit 8.2 funktioniert!


----------

